
Shtetl-Optimized » My Enlightenment Fanaticism - EvgeniyZh
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4892
======
sorokod
Reminds me of a comment made by Mike Duncan ( history of Rome, Revolutions )
that in revolutions, the later revolutionaries destroy the early adopters.

